# Question on grain?



## Houdini (Dec 4, 2013)

Is there a special type of grain I'm supposed to feed my goat when milking? I have oats covered in molasses. Is that good enough? She gets feed alfalfa hay and let out to eat grass for about 3 hours and feed grain each time I work with her. She has never been milked and this is my first time. What grain do you guys use?


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

We feed noble goat and I for one ABSOLUTELY love it. I know some folks on here refuse to buy anything Purina, but this has by far been the best grain I've ever used. It is all pelleted, and before anyone says my goats won't eat pellets, mine were the same way. They would pick out the corn and the other whole grains and leave the pellets. However they completely devour this grain. I've also never have had a goat get sick from noble goat and also I don't have to worry about them getting too hot. Also some are turned off by pellets because they say the goats can digest them as well and won't get all the nutrients. I've found this to be a fallacy. Noble goat and other pelleted feeds are processed completes and basically they're already broken down. The goats chew them up and the absorb very easily into their bodies. 

I have cashmeres and they only get grain during their third trimester and then when they are lactating. During which time we have them on free feed of grass hay. During the spring summer an fall they have 150 acres of pasture that they have free reign on. So we don't have to supplement with anything but baking soda and a good loose mineral. 

Also during the winter we offer free choice minerals, baking soda, and protein tubs since hay doesn't compare to lush green grass.


----------



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

There has been a lot of discussion on this topic. Do a search and you'll get a lot great information


----------



## 7blessings (Jun 30, 2013)

We feed Noble Goat Dairy Parlor 16%, mixed with BOSS/Black Oil Sunflower Seeds. Free choice of the following: alfalfa hay, Grass/Clover/Orchard grass, Sweetlix Meatmaker minerals and baking soda.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

We purchase a mix of grains from an organic mill. The mix is oats, barley and a wee bit of corn. Milking does get around 6 cups a day, pregnant does get around half of that. Kids get a cup or so. I also feed BOSS, sweet feed, beet pulp and alfalfa pellets all mixed together in the grains. They would dance a jig to get their food, the little piggies. Of course they get baking soda, minerals, alfalfa/grass mix of hay and pasture in the summer.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Mine is 3 parts oats, 3 parts corn, 3 parts alfalfa pellets, 1 part BOSS with enough molasses to bind it together. They get fed as much as they want while on the stand.


----------



## Houdini (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks for all the info I'll look into It a little more


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I like to feed my milkers cob for the energy and alfalfa pellets for protein. I haven't fed a pelleted goat feed since I got them!


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I feed a dairy cow pellet to my milkers. It comes in 2 protein %- 16 and 20. Its the same ingredients, so I don't have to mix and change slowly. I can mix it to make 17, 18 or 19 % too. It's a high energy feed and they love it. I feed them soaked beet pulp mixed with the concentrate in the late fall, winter and early spring, top dressed with either BOSS or rice bran meal. Several feedings daily of mixed grass hay, loose minerals free choice and kelp meal.


----------

